# 1996 johnson not idling



## irishff714 (Mar 16, 2015)

i have a 1996 johnson 15 hp. she doesn't want to idle at all.i have to have her about1/4 to 1/2 throttle to keep her going. I bought the motor and she ran good. so here are my questions. how do i get her to idle better. do i need to adjust the screw on the carb, or the screw on above it to the left of the roller, or the idle adjustment knob on the tiller? or so i need to adjust the linkage all together. i post earlier bout a small outboard mechanic but if it is something i can fix myself i would much rather do that then pay 300-400 bucks for someone else to mess with it. if anyone can walk me through the steps that would be great. if pictures are needed about what i am talking about just say the word the camera is charged.


----------



## MBdude (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you have the service manual for it?


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Mines an 85 but I just rebuilt the carb and it's like a new motor. It was taking a ton of pulls to start and didn't wanna idle low. Now it cranks easy and idles smooth once I figured out where to set the idle jet. Spark plugs helped mine idle down lower as well. That's a cheap start.

For $25 you can get a carb kit from OMC and it took me less than an hour and a half start to finish. Make sure you do welsh plugs. I just did this Sunday BTW


----------

